# Egypt says Muslim Brotherhood finished



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Egypt's Sisi says Muslim Brotherhood is finished | Top News | Reuters.com

"I want to tell you that it is not me that finished (the Brotherhood). You, the Egyptians, are
the ones who finished it,"

Sisi said in a joint interview with Egypt's privately owned CBC and ONTV television
channels broadcast on Monday.

Asked whether the Brotherhood would cease to exist during his presidency, Sisi answered:
"Yes. That's right."

And

The army-backed authorities have outlawed the Brotherhood, which won all the elections
after Mubarak's fall. Thousands of its supporters have been arrested and hundreds killed.
Top leaders, including Mursi, are on trial.

A court sentenced the leader of the Brotherhood, Mohamed Badie, and hundreds of
supporters to death last week. Secular dissidents have also been jailed, leaving little
organized opposition to the army-backed government"

Now I got to go outside and dance joyfully around hooting ~


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> and to those who say christians force anything...name any christian ...other than the Westboro inbred church of insanity...that forces Christianity by threat of imprisonment or death.


I am sure that someone will bring up things that happened four or five hundred years ago.

Technically the Moslem Brotherhood itself is not a religion but is an organization. I suppose that an example would be that the Knights of Columbus is not a religion itself but an organization composed of people who have the same religious beliefs.

Your main point of about the Moslem Brotherhood is absolutely correct though. They have been around since the start of WW2, and their founder was a big fan of Adolf Hitler. They will not simply disappear overnight in Egypt, and for that matter they are active in many Muslim countries, not just Egypt. Their ultimate goal is a single government controlling all Muslim countries, the eradication of all Jews on Earth, not just Israel, and eventually all countries if the World to be Muslim, by force if necessary. Of course the Muslim Brotherhood would be in control.

They are not going to quietly go away.


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

Finished? I think not, not as long as they have members in the Whitehouse Staff. They'll just go underground for awhile. Ever tried to kill all the Fire Ants in your yard? Just when you think the job is done they pop backup when you least expect it, vermin like them have far more than nine lives.....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn Old Soldier, I wish you were full of SH!T, too bad you're spot on.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, you can keep your current health plan, too.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The Spanish Inquisition sound familure? Same game different players.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

BS satan sent Mohammed to found the devils own religion.

Muslims kidnapped 200 school girls to sell. No one is doing a damn thing. Think about that next time you ride by mosque.

Better yet go in and invite their school aged girls to a tutor group at your church.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Such BS and propaganda...How do you finish a religion that is based on hate and converting or killing all who do not follow that religion? kill every Muslim over the age of 9 and start over...and if the religion persists kill every Muslim over the age of six .. and repeat and reduce as needed...until they understand religion is an individual choice. Either I believe and am saved or God judges me...Man has no say in it.The moment any religion is forced.... hang those who force it. Thats coming from a southern Baptist.


Islam should be purged from our planet.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

<< Islam should be purged from our planet.>>

My thought exactly. Methodically, relentlessly and with human pride.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

they just moved operations to the us gobmint


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

So Egypt thinks the Muslim brotherhood is finished? Have they checked the Washington, DC branch? It seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

If Egypt thinks the Brotherhood is finished either they are ****ing liars or really ****ing stupid.. I personally think it is a little of both.. Muslims want EVERYONE that isn't a muslim either converted or dead. The United States ingeneral should be against it! Personally, I wish EVERY SINGLE MUSLIM would take a bullet behind the ear. Or forehead,chest or wherever else.. They want us dead at all costs. We need to get them BEFORE they kill us. Men, women and children.. **** every one of them!! ANYONE that says a Muslim is a person against violence is an absolute idiot and should be killed as well!! People that support these cocksuckers are just as much an enemy as the Muslims..

I wish I was an artist.. I would draw the prophet muhommad and allah getting ass ****ed by a group of silverback gorillas with great big smiles on their faces!!! Sorry Silverback..lol

Maybe then, the bummer administration might blame another benghazi on it...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Islam is the enemy. I cant understand why people cant see that. Even G.W. Bush gave the politically correct "peacful religeon of islam" speach. Where has islam shone itself to be peacful? I know there are some intollerant christians out there, but I never heard of one cutting off heads on video, maiming girls for going to school, stoning a woman who was raped for adultry, or selling children into slavery. Islam is the enemy and should be eradicated from the earth.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Islam is the enemy. I cant understand why people cant see that. Even G.W. Bush gave the politically correct "peacful religeon of islam" speach. Where has islam shone itself to be peacful? I know there are some intollerant christians out there, but I never heard of one cutting off heads on video, maiming girls for going to school, stoning a woman who was raped for adultry, or selling children into slavery. Islam is the enemy and should be eradicated from the earth.


Yes that was GWB's biggest mistake. Was he trying to co-opt US Muslims into turning in terrorist groups; I cannot say. It still lingers as a mistake in my mind.

I think maybe there has not been more attacks on US soil is because of the Second Amendment and the use it would be put to.


----------

